# applescript : keystroke " alt-cmd-e "?



## two (1 Septembre 2008)

bonjour,
je me débrouille un tout petit peu en applescript mais pour le moment je buche sur le moyen de simuler un pomme-alt-e au clavier
j'arrive a faire pomme-e

```
tell application "System Events"
        keystroke "e" using command down
    end tell
```
un" keystroke "e" using command and option down "ne marche pas

tout comme ce qui suit n'as pas plus d'effet

```
tell application "System Events"
        key down command
        keystroke "e" using option down
        key up command
```
une idée de piste?
Je cherche en fait à vider le cache de safari... donc s'il existe un moyen plus efficace que de simuler les actions clavier je suis preneur

PS : je suis sous léopard 10.5.4 et MBP 2,4 ghz core 2 duo (au cas ou...)


----------



## two (1 Septembre 2008)

Je me réponds car j'ai trouvé le "keystroke" correspondant

```
keystroke "e" using {command down, option down}
```


----------



## titigrou (29 Janvier 2009)

Moi je cherche les valeurs de keystroke pour les différentes flèches du clavier... any idea?


----------



## zacromatafalgar (29 Janvier 2009)

titigrou a dit:


> Moi je cherche les valeurs de keystroke pour les différentes flèches du clavier... any idea?




```
keystroke (ASCII character 28)--gauche
keystroke (ASCII character 29)--droite
keystroke (ASCII character 30)--haut
keystroke (ASCII character 31)--bas
```


----------

